# PA SMF *** Spring Gathering Cancelled



## IH 1026

Update 3/26/20
########For the safety of our Forum members, and their families... it is with a heavy heart that I hereby Postpone the Spring PA SMF Spring Gathering till next year.


----------



## pc farmer

I will be there IH.  Bringing the motorhome.  Thanks for hosting a new spring Pa gathering.    Hoping to get some fall gathering members and some new members to meet up.


----------



## GATOR240

Hoping to make it, but it's not looking too promising right now.


----------



## IH 1026

Good to hear Gator and Farmer.  I'll put a spread on for ya'll.


----------



## flatbroke

Dude this is awesome. Hope to attend.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm on my way. FF farmer??

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

We need FF's


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes guy's

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sam's club has them just turn the duties over to your wife.  

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

pc farmer said:


> We need FF's


 every one needs Future Farmers.


----------



## HalfSmoked

French Fries Flatbroke

We have future farmer Adams son is doing great raising them pigs.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

HalfSmoked said:


> French Fries Flatbroke


Sure I will take a plate


----------



## HalfSmoked

If anyone reading this offer by IH to host this spring fling and have never been to a SMF Gathering I can't say what you have missed. If you live anywhere near the Hershey area and can come just for one day come and enjoy an opportunity for a great time.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

smokin peachey
 you gonna go?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes Peachey.


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> smokin peachey
> you gonna go?



Will see if I’m able to get away from work. Spring is a busy time taking care of farmers and future farmers.


----------



## flatbroke

I will send some prime grade tri tips for the shindig if I cant attend


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> I will send some prime grade tri tips for the shindig if I cant attend


Ok I will pm my address


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH thanks for the like it is appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke

smokin peachey said:


> Ok I will pm my address


 what happens if you cant make it


----------



## pc farmer

flatbroke said:


> what happens if you cant make it



Pm Me.   I will use it.


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> what happens if you cant make it



I will send wife or pics


----------



## flatbroke

if there is music will  she save a dance for me?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang bunch of freeloaders here Flatbroke


----------



## flatbroke

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang bunch of freeloaders here Flatbroke


lol


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> if there is music will  she save a dance for me?



Will see if there’s music


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang bunch of freeloaders here Flatbroke


You taught us well pap!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad you learned something hehehe


----------



## chopsaw

13 hours , looks like a straight shot .


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come on up love to a true southerner join us.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

GATOR240 Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Bump... need to keep interest in this thread.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Haven't forgot you IH it will be slow most likely till the first of the year. But for sure unless the unforeseen happens I will be there.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
Cold winters nights giving me time to think about what I might bring to cook.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just looking at some new ideas like Disco's bloody mary chicken pops. Going to try if they work out may make some at the gathering.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

For sure I'll be smoking some country sausage, and making my own version of pork bombs... if I get the chance, I'll be making a few more things.


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure the list of snack foods is a forever list of things to do.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

There has been almost 700 views on this thread hoping to hear from some of you to let us know that you plan to attend.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just checked today there has now been 765 views. Come on give us some comments or ideas.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I forgot to inquire if the property is Wheelchair accessible? I can't  picture myself riding a Conveyor up to a Hay Loft...Again.
The first time I was young, drunk and acting the fool in front of a Girl...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

IH will have to answer this I'm not sure. But we would leave some food on the ground floor for you JJ.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Chef Jimmy, the barn hill isn't very steep, and is generally firm unless it rains. I have plenty of boards around to make a ramp if it does decide to rain.   Depending on how much hay is in there you may be able to drive right in and unload.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the reply IH I know most Pa barns have a drive up ramp but haven't seen yours so didn't know. So if you over fill on food you can just roll down to your car.  

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Lol. Thanks for the reply guys...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad to hear you may be planning on coming JJ.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

If I get a chance tomorrow after work, I'll stop over and get some pictures.


----------



## IH 1026

IH 1026 said:


> If I get a chance tomorrow after work, I'll stop over and get some pictures.


Life stepped in today, and I was not able to gather pictures.. hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## pc farmer

I will be there with the RV.  Not sure what I will be bringing.   Planning on snack type stuff .


----------



## IH 1026

I'll be glad to have ya Farmer.  Be prepared to eat.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That he can do me too and so can JJ and Denny.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

As of right now... I'll have my 22" Weber Smokey Mountain, 22" Weber Kettle, Weber Smokey Joe, a gas fryer to make french fries,  and a chicken pit to make food on.  This may expand in the months or days leading up to the Spring Gathering.  If guests would like to bring their own equipment to cook or prep items on, that will be fine with me.   I'll be hitting up Lowe's to provide charcoal.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang IH your not suppose to furnish everything. We are willing to help.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Looks like the wife and I are back on track to make the spring event, barring any unforeseen circumstances. I will be ready to eat, and like Warren said, you're not supposed to furnish everything!


----------



## pc farmer

GATOR240 said:


> Looks like the wife and I are back on track to make the spring event, barring any unforeseen circumstances. I will be ready to eat, and like Warren said, you're not supposed to furnish everything!




Great news Denny


----------



## wbf610

Interested.  Won’t know for sure until March or so.  

Thoughts:  friendly rib competition.  Easy to cook, relatively cheap to do.  Everyone likes ribs.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Still a bit up in the air for me. My Daughter Amanda was Braggin on the Food and the Friendly Folks, at Adams, to her older sister last night. Now Casey is interested, she lives in Mechanicsburg, and wants to talk to here Hubby.
My MES looks Dead but, collectively, we would be able to bring some Sides and Sweets...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

wbf610 glad to see you showing some interest hope it works out so you can make it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

chef jimmyj said:


> Still a bit up in the air for me. My Daughter Amanda was Braggin on the Food and the Friendly Folks, at Adams, to her older sister last night. Now Casey is interested, she lives in Mechanicsburg, and wants to talk to here Hubby.
> My MES looks Dead but, collectively, we would be able to bring some Sides and Sweets...JJ



JJ there will be plenty of smokers to use if you want to smoke something.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Guys thanks for all the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## wbf610

HalfSmoked said:


> wbf610 glad to see you showing some interest hope it works out so you can make it.
> 
> Warren


I do as well.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Look back over the 3 gatherings at PC Farmers for some photos. 2017, 2018, 2019 under events. 

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for the offer Warren. There will be plenty of Smoked Meats there. So I'll look at alternatives to give the palate a break...JJ


----------



## GATOR240

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the offer Warren. There will be plenty of Smoked Meats there. So I'll look at alternatives to give the palate a break...JJ


Maybe biscuits and gravy!


----------



## phatbac

If i can get the address, i would be interested in attending.  i would need a hotel room or something as i cant camp out (need electricity to sleep). would be able to bring a smoker either my WSM 22 (easily) or potentially my new lang if i rent a trailer.  If i start planning now i think it would be doable and a lot of fun. i have never been to that part of the world.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Arron there will be plenty of smokers there for you to use so come on down (up).

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

chef jimmyj
 , no matter what you decide to bring, I'll be more then happy to have you and anyone else.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thank you my Friend...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

How about that pie your daughter makes?  

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

3


HalfSmoked said:


> How about that pie your daughter makes?
> 
> Warren



That would be no problem. Wasn't there something else you asked for in another thread? My memory ain't what it was...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

wbf610 said:


> Interested.  Won’t know for sure until March or so.
> 
> Thoughts:  friendly rib competition.  Easy to cook, relatively cheap to do.  Everyone likes ribs.



Rib competition sounds fun


----------



## HalfSmoked

Same here not that I know of you had said something about that special pie. But what ever you and your family make will be excellent I'm sure.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup it does Peachey but I would have to win (old man poor loser hahaha)

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup it does Peachey but I would have to win (old man poor loser hahaha)
> 
> Warren


Ok I will stay out of it so you can win.


----------



## chef jimmyj

BACON- MAPLE-BOURBON-PECAN-PIE! Best she makes. Should not be a problem...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

you on JJ plenty of bourbon right?

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep. I would bring the rest of the bottle, but we can't have you boys gettin all silly in front of the ladies...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK JJ  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Arron Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## wbf610

smokin peachey said:


> Rib competition sounds fun





HalfSmoked said:


> Yup it does Peachey but I would have to win (old man poor loser hahaha)
> 
> Warren


Better look out if I show up!!


----------



## pc farmer

wbf610 said:


> Better look out if I show up!!



I might have to drag my spinner there then.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Since I have No Dog in this race and was a Judge at the annual York County Ribfest for a few years, while an Instructor at YBI in York. I would be willing to offer myself as one of your Judges. I don't care about the Greens in the box. Or even if there IS a box! If your Ribs are cooked properly, tender, not mushy and falling off the bone, and taste like Smoked Pork with an Enhancing, not Overpowering, Seasoning or Rub and Sauce...You Win!...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come on I'm waiting. But remember old man doesn't play well.  

Warren


----------



## nomad_archer

Hershey is in my neck of the woods and I'd sure like to at least stop in.  I'll have to see where that falls in relation to my turkey hunting trip up north.


----------



## pc farmer

nomad_archer said:


> I'm late to this party but any idea of approximate dates?  Hershey is in my neck of the woods and I'd sure like to at least stop in.



May 1 and 2nd.


----------



## nomad_archer

pc farmer said:


> May 1 and 2nd.


Thanks I re-read the first post.  Apparently my reading comprehension just isn't there today.


----------



## pc farmer

nomad_archer said:


> Thanks I re-read the first post.  Apparently my reading comprehension just isn't there today.



Be glad to have you stop by.


----------



## GATOR240

I could provide the proper refreshment to Chef JJ to ensure that his palate is properly cleansed between samplings!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok no buttering up the judge Gator. Dang some people.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

nonmad-archer be glad to have you this is one of the reasons for the spring gathering in a different area to attract more people from different areas that this would be closer too then the fall gathering. Although we would be glad to have attend both.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

HalfSmoked said:


> Ok no buttering up the judge Gator. Dang some people.
> 
> Warren



WHAT KIND OF JUDGE DO YOU THINK I AM ! I'm Easy but not Cheap...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yes sir make him pay up big time. hehehe

Warren


----------



## phatbac

I'm on for the rib contest...no alcohol needed to make the judge like my entry!

Can't wait,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

at a boy Arron bring on that southern cooking.

Warren


----------



## phatbac

Consider it done!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow IH we are on the down hill side just a little over 4 months away and all the snow will be behind us.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

We have to get through April first... had some ugly snow in April here.

I'll start rounding up supplies in Feb. to prep for the event.  Still have plenty of time.


----------



## HalfSmoked

The part of PA where you live is in the USA right?

Warren


----------



## phatbac

What did you think he was in WV??

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## IH 1026

Yes. We don't take plows off our trucks at work till late April.


----------



## HalfSmoked

No but maybe close Arron.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

nomad archer Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Gathering update:
I now have a source for discount Kingsford Charcoal twin packs, so I'll need a guesstimate as to how much to buy closer to the dates.  

For those that forget items at home, or need last minute food items, there is a large grocery store less then a mile away.  I'll do my best to have extra BBQ tools and equipment on hand to loan out.


----------



## HalfSmoked

It's not all for you to furnish everything. We should all bring our own supplies.

Warren


----------



## tomn

We're 30mi NE of Pittsburgh. Considering attending.   Would bring 39' motorhome. Can I have a location so I could scout the site via sat photos?


----------



## IH 1026

I'll send you a PM...


----------



## HalfSmoked

come on down Tomn.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

nomad archer Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

**********Update********** on the Spring gathering... *PLEASE READ*

A few folks on my guest list that will be attending the Spring SMF gathering are allergic to Peanuts.. as in DEATHLY allergic.  Please check all the ingredients in food you are preparing to verify that they DO NOT contain nuts.

An update was made to the original post concerning this.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Actually that person can't even be in the area so I would say no nuts at all.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

I'll edit


----------



## HalfSmoked

Have you made plans or have you considered attending this great event time is slipping away we are already half way through January.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey IH is this going to be after the spring thaw?

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Been darn cold up here this week... pretty sure we'll be thawed out by May along with the meadow muffins and cow pies.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Been darn cold up here this week... pretty sure we'll be thawed out by May along with the meadow muffins and cow pies.




I have had snow in May here IH.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea you would that's why we moved the spring one. Ha

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Me too but mine is Erie Lake Effect Snow. I lived in Linglestown a couple of years, close to IH, it's an area that warms up pretty early. There is A LOT more Rain in the Spring than Snow...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's what umbrellas are for JJ Hahaha
IH has a barn and we bring tents to cook under.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Outstanding Warren... bring some tents and chairs.   Hopefully I'll be done with Spring Fertilizer by that time.  

Soon enough I'll be after an accurate head count and that time will be upon us.  Any important updates will be posted in the first post of the thread.


----------



## IH 1026

Since I am close to the Seltzer's Lebanon Bologna plant, would anyone be interested in learning about cold smoked Lebanon Bologna?  I could see if a plant tour is available.  Their double smoked sweet bologna is quite good.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm not Tour Capable, but I do enjoy the Double Smoke Sweet spread with Cream Cheese and rolled...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

A great idea IH but we will be tending our smokers. Maybe some of the ladies would be interested.
Would they be open on Saturday?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> A great idea IH but we will be tending our smokers. Maybe some of the ladies would be interested.
> Would they be open on Saturday?
> 
> Warren




It would be a Friday thing for who ever was there friday.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow Saturday is February 1st then comes March 1st then April 1st and here we are May 1st. 
That looks like 3 months away to me.
Are you ready to gather and have a great weekend?

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Less then 3 months to go.  Giving serious considerations to what I'll be making for this event.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Less then 3 months to go.  Giving serious considerations to what I'll be making for this event.



What do you need from us?   Keep us updated.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea what Adam said we are here to help just let us know.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

*****UPDATE*****

If you have a pop up tent or little canopy, bring it along if you have room.  That's one item I am in short supply of.  Also, bring chairs!!  

Anyone that plans on cooking.. bring along your own cooking utensils and sharp knives.  I'll have a few pair of tongs and spatulas, and a couple of knives to loan out if people forget, but I may not have enough for everyone.  

If someone would like to take charge of Breakfast on Saturday morning, I'd appreciate it.  Not sure what the head count will be, but I'll try to get a rough head count by Mid April.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok
I plan on bringing my 10 x 10 pop up and my 40" master built smoker I also have a small table. We will bring the plastic ware (forks knives and spoons 300 piece box) paper plates and cups do we need bowls?.
I will bring 2 turkey breast, material to make meatballs and chicken wings. Plan on bake beans.
I will bring 5 dozen eggs. Wife will most likely bake something ( pineapple bake most likely)
What else will the rest of you bring chime in Denny and Adam and anyone else that's planning on coming. Think you can make it Peachey?

Need paper towels foil pans
I will bring my blue box that has a lot of utensils in it to use.

Need something post it up .Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like IH

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

I will be bringing some bologna to snack on I hope, just got a new stuffer.  Bringing my mini wsm.  Not sure what meat to cook yet.  Wait, we need sides too.   Hmmmm.....


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm doing bake beans can do some other things too just waiting to see how many people and what others are bringing.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Where are you we need to start hearing from you are you coming? Sunday is March 1st that means we are only 2 months away. Can't wait to meet some new people from the forum so put it in your plans to attend.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

Unfortunately  it doesn't look like we will be attending this spring.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awe man Gator you in charge of the fried taters I got the eggs.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

The third most important part of our Spring Gathering was handled today... I got us a porta pooper ordered.

IF you plan on attending SOUND OFF so I can start getting a head count.


----------



## HalfSmoked

What's the availability of electric? Dillon? Just 110 to hook my camper for lights.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

100 Amp service coming from the barn.  I also have a 8500W Honda Generator available if anyone needs it.  I'll have you parked right beside the old milk house.   I have about 4 or 5 good spots picked out for RV's and Campers that are very close to the barn.  Please bring at least 1- 50'  extension cord

If anyone wants to, they can bring a sleeping bag or blanket and sleep in one of the hay mows.  I may end up doing just that.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow 2 months and we will be smelling the smoke in prep of Saturdays lunch and the big Saturday evening meal. ARE YOU going to miss it. Hope not lets us know are you coming?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Adam can you bring your big CI pan and burner so we can do some taters for breakfast being Denny has backed out. LOL

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Adam can you bring your big CI pan and burner so we can do some taters for breakfast being Denny has backed out. LOL
> 
> Warren




Yup.


----------



## IH 1026

Farmer... I have a cast iron pan I can have with me for Breakfast if you don't want to bring yours.  Up to you. 

Giant grocery store is about a half mile away, so you can purchase whatever you don't want to pack along.  They have a large selection of pretty much everything... including gasoline.  



 chef jimmyj
  You still planning on attending?


----------



## gary s

Gary


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> Farmer... I have a cast iron pan I can have with me for Breakfast if you don't want to bring yours.  Up to you.
> 
> Giant grocery store is about a half mile away, so you can purchase whatever you don't want to pack along.  They have a large selection of pretty much everything... including gasoline.
> 
> 
> 
> chef jimmyj
> You still planning on attending?




Mine pan is 17 inches.  Need a big pan for taters.   I will bring mine.   Thanks thou.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup and we will have breakfast cover IH.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

It still a bit up in the air. We will need to rent a room for Sat night. I would like to attend, just need to get a few ducks lined up...JJ


----------



## IH 1026

I'm Eating my words here folks...unfortunately I must postpone the Spring SMF Gathering till next year. Ya'll Stay tuned.


----------



## IH 1026

In the interest of public safety, I must cancel the Spring SMF Event.  If something would happen to one of you because you showed up at my Gathering, I would't be able to live with myself.


----------



## pc farmer

IH 1026 said:


> In the interest of public safety, I must cancel the Spring SMF Event.  If something would happen to one of you because you showed up at my Gathering, I would't be able to live with myself.




I hate this for you and being your first one.   But I agree.    Hell if this hangs around I may have to cancel my fall one.  No one knows when this will be over.


----------



## chef jimmyj

No worries. I was pretty much waiting for this gathering to be cancelled...JJ


----------



## pineywoods

Bummer but I know how you feel we had to cancel ours to just not worth the risk of getting people infected. Hopefully you can reschedule after this thing is over or plan an even better one for next year.


----------



## nomad_archer

It seemed inevitable this year and is the right call.  I hope everyone is do well. There will be plenty of time after this mess clears up to meet everyone. 

I currently have this baby quarantined in the WSM. I'll just have to keep practicing for the next one.


----------



## GATOR240

Under these conditions that is a smart move Dillon.  I'm sure thing will work out in the future.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Fully understand your decision IH. Gives us plenty of time to plan next years. Might even have some new recipes or toys to show off by then.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I got it I got it we can all do something in our backyards and do a conference call to see what each one is doing and BS.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks JJ I appreciate the like.
Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> I got I got we can all do something in our backyards and do a conference call to see what each one is doing and BS.
> 
> Warren


Now that sounds like a plan Warren!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sure does and no designated driver needed.    

Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Whoa is me should be packing my trailer to go to IH's dang man. Oh well next year.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Next year... I'll plan for it again in 2021.  Still plan on getting a Chuck Roast smoked (Mississippi pot roast style), as well as a rack of ribs and some country sausage , so I will post pictures.


----------



## GATOR240

Sounds like a winner Dillon.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's my plan next year.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026

Meat is on the smoker... 3 chuck roasts, and a rack of ribs.  Temps are holding steady at 260 on the Weber Smokey Mountain  and there's some hickory chunks along with a little bit of oak for flavor.  I'll throw some pictures on later when it's time to pull the chucks.


----------



## IH 1026

Finished one of the chucks in the oven with some ranch seasoning, some pepperoncini peppers and some au jus mix.  Ribs are done also ( though a little over done), sauced, and resting in tin foil till it's time for dinner tonight.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks great Dillion just wish we could of been there to share. But keep up the practice runs they help us improve    .
Dang because I wasn't in Pa I had to work.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks IH the like is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

kawboy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## lowslowmac

new guy here... Smokin Peachey mentioned this thread, wanted to say hello from SE PA, Montgomery county.  Gathering sounds like a great idea, hopefully next year.  love to talk BBQ and Grills and connect.  Happy Sunday to you all and smoke em low!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Welcome hope to see next year by the way if all goes right we will be holding the 4th one in wester Pa in the fall.

Warren


----------

